
History of SQLite in the Browser (2014) - me551ah
https://nolanlawson.com/2014/04/26/web-sql-database-in-memoriam/
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
I feel like there’s some missing context here: the late 2000s/early 2010s were
also when the nosql craze was really taking off: Cassandra was open sourced in
2008, MongoDB came out in 2009 and spawned the “MEAN stack” (remember that?)

Using SQL was extremely unfashionable then, so it’s no surprise that
developers at Mozilla/Oracle (and even Google and Microsoft) were not keen on
adding a sql stack.

------
Hackbraten
Please add (2014) to the title.

Back then, the latest plot twist in local storage hadn’t happened:
[https://www.theregister.com/2020/03/26/apple_relax_were_not_...](https://www.theregister.com/2020/03/26/apple_relax_were_not_totally/)

------
oldgregg
I really think this was more about crippling the browser experience to benefit
native apps and P2P apps. Supposedly Sqlite, which is widely revered as one of
the best engineered pieces of software maybe ever made, doesn't have an
"alternative implementation" so it can't be used, but some guy at ORACLE comes
up with a lackluster nosql solution and we're all good?! Not buying it...

